

German news article about TempleOS - atesti
http://www.golem.de/news/templeos-goettlicher-hardcore-1508-115081.html

======
kaybe
Is it a good idea to start linking content in other languages? It's a way of
fracturing the community, somewhat. Do we want this?

edit: Could the downvoters please provide an opinion and not just a downvote?

~~~
gus_massa
[Spanish speaker here, to be more precise es-ar.]

I can read technical articles in probably in 5 languages, but I prefer that
the posts are in English. (Sometimes the technical terms get mangled in the
translations to Spanish, and the only way to read the article is to mentally
untranslate it to English.)

I think that post in other languages are ok if they have some information that
is not available in English, in particular if they are the original source and
they don't have an official translation. (And they are interesting, of
course.) [1]

I submitted one or two articles in Spanish without too much success, but I
always add the Google autotranslation link as a comment.

I remember a few articles in other languages that got popular. An old article
about drawing Homer Simpson in CSS (in Spanish), a recent article about a
strange keyboard (in Japanese) and a few about government surveillance in
German and ¿Norwegian?.

[1] For example, an article about the difference between the <br /> tag and
the <p> </p> tag in another language is not a good candidate, because there is
a lot of information about this in English. (Unless it discusses the low level
details of the implementation in different browsers and how the vertical space
interacts with the vertical space of other tags.)

